

Lessons From Finland's Summer of Startups - bensummers
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/08/10-lessons-from-finlands-summe.php

======
jkmcf
I would think the Nordic countries would have a Winter of Startups. Having
said that, I thoroughly enjoyed Gothenburg in December.

